# Custom Leg Bands



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am looking for a supplier of custom racing homer leg bands..heres the catch..What I want are the clip on style that are in sequential numbers. <Black band with Red text>. I've seen Foys, Siegel's, Jedd's, CBS and have not found them. I did find a place in the Philippines but it sounds risky...they want to be paid by Western Union and they do not accept paypal or even have a web page. I'm sure some one knows where custom made leg bands can be ordered..Any ideas anyone?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I found some at foy's, in the online catalog go down to misc bands,then scroll way down to find them, I orderd some custom address ones and I orderd the E-Z lockring bands w/numbers, I really like them. they are so easy to put on, better than the ones that slide to lock, these have a hinge type and just close around the leg to lock.. those do not have addres and phone#, but they are nice. here is the info on the custom one from the site. 


Personalized Belgium Plexiglas Bands 
Used by many fanciers to help increase the chances of having one of their lost birds returned. Many people use the bands to let people know that they raised the bird or as a form of advertising for the white bird release business. These are Racing Homer sized but used by many others for Rollers or similar sized birds. No phone orders accepted. You may mail, fax or email your order. Allow 10 - 12 weeks for delivery. Each band may have up to 3 lines with 21 spaces per line. If ordering consecutive numbers you may have up to 3 lines with 17 spaces per line. Please don’t forget to give us the color and remember they come in only 1 size. 
AT THIS TIME, PERSONALIZED BANDS COME IN SIZE 8 (8mm RACING HOMER SIZE) ONLY. WE CAN RECOMMEND SMALL BIRD OR LARGE BIRD SNAP-ON BANDS IN COMBINATION WITH A PERSONALIZED EZ-MARKER STICKER FOR YOUR PERSONALIZED BANDING NEEDS FOR OTHER BREEDS. ALSO, PERSONALIZED BANDS MUST SHIP VIA PRIORITY MAIL FOR TRACKING PURPOSES. ADDITIONAL SHIPPING APPLIES. THANK YOU. 
#969 Personal. Bands 50 $25.00 
#970 Personal. Bands 100 $40.00 
#971 Personal. Bands Consec. Numbered 50 $35.00


link: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

WE CAN RECOMMEND SMALL BIRD OR LARGE BIRD SNAP-ON BANDS IN COMBINATION WITH A PERSONALIZED EZ-MARKER STICKER FOR YOUR PERSONALIZED BANDING NEEDS FOR OTHER BREEDS. ALSO, PERSONALIZED BANDS MUST SHIP VIA PRIORITY MAIL FOR TRACKING PURPOSES. ADDITIONAL SHIPPING APPLIES. THANK YOU. 

Ok so Foys does sell the personalized ez-marker sticker? The plexiglass has to be put on at 5-7 days old right? You ordered just the sequential numbers clip ons or are they clip on with your phone number and band number?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> WE CAN RECOMMEND SMALL BIRD OR LARGE BIRD SNAP-ON BANDS IN COMBINATION WITH A PERSONALIZED EZ-MARKER STICKER FOR YOUR PERSONALIZED BANDING NEEDS FOR OTHER BREEDS. ALSO, PERSONALIZED BANDS MUST SHIP VIA PRIORITY MAIL FOR TRACKING PURPOSES. ADDITIONAL SHIPPING APPLIES. THANK YOU.
> 
> Ok so Foys does sell the personalized ez-marker sticker? The plexiglass has to be put on at 5-7 days old right? You ordered just the sequential numbers clip ons or are they clip on with your phone number and band number?


I think you can use the lables or sticker for any plain snap-on, just write your phone # on the sticker. I orderd snap on custom, where I gave them my phone # to put on the band, it took a few months to get those back. I put those on on my flyers that are taken down the road, I also have the ez lockrings with # on them, which helps me with some I want to keep track of in the loft and just loft flying.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I might just call around tomorrow and see if they can make what I want. Thanx Spirit Wings...here is what I hope they can make.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they(foy's) have limit to what is put on, but worth a search online. good luck, hope you don't mind your phone # being broad casted online...lol..


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

You can order custom bands from the AU. You have to pay a vanity fee. Whoops, I didn't read your whole post. Your are asking about clip on bands. The ones I am referring to are the seamless bands.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought as popular a pigeon racing is this would be a "no-brainer" ...but it has turned into a needle in a haystack to find. I appreciate the help. Thank You.


----------



## sara85sara (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi Folks,
i contacted Foys and came with response that they will take 6 weeks to deliver. is there any place i can order and get it quickly with in 10 days.


----------

